# Torsion Box



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I am working on designing a torsion box to support my RAS. I have never designed one of these before. The thickness and depth are what I am trying to determine. I am shooting to have the top of the RAS table level with the top of my Miter Saw Bench. With that taken into consideration, I have one more item to consider. The dust collection system is pre-ran against the wall and limits the total height of the torsion box itself, if I were to build the torsion box over it. The DC system I have drawn a 5" to make my life easy. I have two options from where I see it. I have been basing this design off of the Torsion Box episode of Wood Works (S04E09)

*Option A:*
If I build the torsion box over the DC it will be 29 1/4" deep x 26 1/2" wide x 2 13/16" high. I would have to punch a hole in the back of it for the DC (2 1/2" diameter).

*Option B*
If I move the Torsion box forward of the DC I then could make the box 24 1/4" high x 26 1/2" x 4" deep. I would add a small 5" deep x 26 1/2" wide strip to cover the DC system behind the Torsion box.

I am guessing that the RAS assembly is between 75 - 100 pounds (will get an accurate number here soon), the reason I ask this is how small should I make my grid work? I know Marks sized his to fit his brad nailer. After playing with the math the spacing from Left to Right will be 6 5/8" on center. Once I determine the depth of the box I will work out the spacing front to back. Will this work?

*Materials*
Interior grid and skins - 1/2" MDF 
Outside Grid/Frame - 3/4" MDF


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi sIKE;

Do you have a sketch of what you want to do?

With only three hours sleep, I'm better with pictures.

Lee


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I have two drawings one is very rough so I could get the picture in mind and start chewing on it and the second is not complete as I have not decided on the layout of the top. The first drawing also only took into account the RAS table being 3/4" thick, which has been replaced by the Craftsman RAS recall kit with the top being 1" thick! Here they are…


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I am still fighting the learning curve of Sketchup so my measurements in the drawings maybe off but I hope you can get the idea!.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking at the diagram the panels are wider than they should be….


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi sIKE;

As per the PM, here's the photo's I mentioned. The miter station and drawers aren't supported from the floor in any way. It does use a torsion box type construction.



















​
Let me know.

Lee


----------

